# I wanna start learning Computer programming? where do i start from?



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

i dont know a bit about programming where do ii start from please help me?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2010)

Learn Python [*www.python.org]
Download this free eBook and begin learning Python. [*www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python]

In Linux and Mac OS X, Python is preinstalled, in case in Windows download ActivePython. [*www.activestate.com/activepython/] 

Use a decent editor like Notepad++ to write to code. Also, you can use an IDE, such as Geany, very simple, light, and easy to use IDE. [*www.geany.org/]

Post back if you have any problems.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot ! but tell me shold i learn python or c++ first!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2010)

^^ C++ is good...python too...it all depends on need or place u wanna work or eat u wanna do..go for python my suggestion


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd say learn the style of programming and develop your logic using C. And then move over to Python, Java etc. You can learn C++. But I don't suggest to learn C++. But C is must if you want to get deeper in programming. Starting with Python is a good idea too. But starting with C will help you understand all other programming techniques easily.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys ! more suggestion are requested!


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 1, 2010)

i think u should start learning an easy language like Visual Basic (any version). Then opt for higher ones like c,c++ or python.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 1, 2010)

Whats you education level, what have you completed. what are you planning to do as a career.......are all important questions (which nobody is concerned) before one can suggest about what kind/level of programming one should persue........


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2010)

Either C or Python. Don't jump straight on C++. C should be learned C++ before IMHO.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2010)

(1) Please do NOT learn C as first language. Chances are that you'll learn antiquated syntax and have bad programming practices (i.e. non-portable and inefficient), since good C books are the rarity and most available teach antiquated C, and the best C book IMHO (The C Programming Language by Kernighan and Ritchie) is not for beginners.
I firmly believe one should have some experience in programming before learning C.
(2) C++ is a NO NO before you learn C. 
(3) Begin with Python. It's the best choice. Learn Python, then C, then C++, Java and so on.


----------

